# [How To] Enable MTP File Transfer in Ubuntu Linux *Updated Dec 22 Fix*



## HeyItsLou (Aug 4, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UDsOWvGIPaY&list=UU3qmmCSc7VnbuTyxg94am4Q&feature=plcp​
Blog post with step by step instructions to accompany You Tube video

http://goo.gl/5MQQm​
*Update*​The packages for MTP in the Ubuntu 11.10 repos are built from outdated source and are the cause of most of the MTP file transfer woes. I've gone ahead and removed the updated packages from the Ubuntu 12.04 repos both 32 & 64 bit versions. These have to be installed in a certain order to avoid issues so install as follows:​
_sudo dpkg -i libmtp9_1.1.1-1_amd64.deb_​_sudo dpkg -i libmtp-common_1.1.1-1_all.deb_​_sudo dpkg -i libmtp-runtime_1.1.1-1_amd64.deb_​_sudo dpkg -i mtp-tools_1.1.1-1_amd64.deb_​
Now you should have working MTP file transfer in Ubuntu Linux without any errors







- Lou​
*Download:*​
Galaxy-Nexus-MTP-Packages-32 bit - http://goo.gl/4U6S6​Galaxy-Nexus-MTP-Packages-64 bit - http://goo.gl/3i2YC​
*Please Note:*​
There's still one package that needs to be installed using apt "mtpfs" if you have this package installed already there's nothing you have to do. If you don't have this package you can install it by executing the foloowing:​
_sudo apt-get install -y mtpfs_​


----------



## RoLa (Jun 12, 2011)

I am having a bit of a problem finding libmtp-runtime.










When I saw that it failed, I turned to google and all three hits I found (including a deb package) failed as well. Any Insight on to what may be the issue? *Ubuntu 10.04*. Thanks for this video Lou along with all your others....Sub'd.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Love your videos. I need to give this a shot in 10.04.


----------



## HeyItsLou (Aug 4, 2011)

RoLa said:


> I am having a bit of a problem finding libmtp-runtime.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try just installing _mtp-tools and __mtpfs I think libmtp-runtime may just be brought in as a dependency._


----------



## HeyItsLou (Aug 4, 2011)

poontab said:


> Love your videos. I need to give this a shot in 10.04.


Thanks! Let me know how it works out for you!


----------



## RoLa (Jun 12, 2011)

HeyItsLou said:


> Try just installing _mtp-tools and __mtpfs I think libmtp-runtime may just be brought in as a dependency._


Ok that worked. However now I am seeing endpoint error.


----------



## Dewguzzler (Jun 6, 2011)

thanks works for me only shows playlist folder?


----------



## Dewguzzler (Jun 6, 2011)

did u run ./mount-nexus.sh ?



RoLa said:


> Ok that worked. However now I am seeing endpoint error.


----------



## Dewguzzler (Jun 6, 2011)

weird now its doing that to me too lol


----------



## HeyItsLou (Aug 4, 2011)

RoLa said:


> Ok that worked. However now I am seeing endpoint error.


Did you give the mount point /media/Nexus the proper permissions sudo chmod 775 /media/Nexus?


----------



## HeyItsLou (Aug 4, 2011)

Dewguzzler said:


> weird now its doing that to me too lol


You connected the device before running the script right?


----------



## Dewguzzler (Jun 6, 2011)

that worked, had to ./unmount-nexus.sh and then do sudo chmod 775 /media/Nexus and then replug in and then do the ./mount-nexus.sh and it shows it all thanks man

ps sometimes it takes a minute to mount, if i take out and plug back in sometimes it finds it faster



HeyItsLou said:


> Did you give the mount point /media/Nexus the proper permissions sudo chmod 775 /media/Nexus?


----------



## HeyItsLou (Aug 4, 2011)

Dewguzzler said:


> that worked, had to ./unmount-nexus.sh and then do sudo chmod 775 /media/Nexus and then replug in and then do the ./mount-nexus.sh and it shows it all thanks man
> 
> ps sometimes it takes a minute to mount, if i take out and plug back in sometimes it finds it faster


It takes a min occasionally for me as well that's normal hopefully we can get USB Mass Storage in the next update once the proper kernel source is released I will see if I can get it compiled into the kernel.


----------



## runandhide05 (Sep 20, 2011)

ive tired this and about half a dozen other ones and no matter what i can get it to work, not saying your method does not work becasue ive tried them all


----------



## HeyItsLou (Aug 4, 2011)

runandhide05 said:


> ive tired this and about half a dozen other ones and no matter what i can get it to work, not saying your method does not work becasue ive tried them all


My method works as you can see in the video I flawlessly mounted my Nexus dragged and dropped files and unmounted with no hitches. Are you getting errors with my method and if so what are they?


----------



## runandhide05 (Sep 20, 2011)

HeyItsLou said:


> My method works as you can see in the video I flawlessly mounted my Nexus dragged and dropped files and unmounted with no hitches. Are you getting errors with my method and if so what are they?


im not saying your method does not work. by no means buddy,
if finnaly got it to mount but only shows playlist, and only some of the times, i have to toggle debuggin on off and sometimes it will mount, when it does not read out is

fuse: mountpoint is not empty
fuse: if you are sure this is safe, use the 'nonempty' mount option
[email protected]:~$

and sometimes its this
[email protected]:~$ '/home/zach/unmount-nexus.sh'
umount: /media/Nexus: device is busy.
(In some cases useful info about processes that use
the device is found by lsof(8) or fuser(1))


----------



## HeyItsLou (Aug 4, 2011)

runandhide05 said:


> im not saying your method does not work. by no means buddy,
> if finnaly got it to mount but only shows playlist, and only some of the times, i have to toggle debuggin on off and sometimes it will mount, when it does not read out is
> 
> fuse: mountpoint is not empty
> ...


No worries my friend







USB Debugging has to be disabled I will add that to my blog post....make sure you added the read/write permissions to your mount point sudo chmod 775 /media/Nexus.


----------



## runandhide05 (Sep 20, 2011)

HeyItsLou said:


> No worries my friend
> 
> 
> 
> ...


uninstalled mtp-tools mtpfs
re installed now it mounts everytime, guess had a bad install first go around,
but the playlist only still presists and just double checked... i dont have a playlist folder on my device anywhere...hmmm
i feel so stupid, i can do just about anything in linux and this thing is pissing me off to no end! lol


----------



## HeyItsLou (Aug 4, 2011)

runandhide05 said:


> uninstalled mtp-tools mtpfs
> re installed now it mounts everytime, guess had a bad install first go around,
> but the playlist only still presists and just double checked... i dont have a playlist folder on my device anywhere...hmmm
> i feel so stupid, i can do just about anything in linux and this thing is pissing me off to no end! lol


I run into things like that all the time haha


----------



## runandhide05 (Sep 20, 2011)

HeyItsLou said:


> I run into things like that all the time haha


as someone else stated, also get
fuse: bad mount point `/media/Nexus': Transport endpoint is not connected


----------



## HeyItsLou (Aug 4, 2011)

I just transferred a 1 GB movie file to my Nexus with a transfer rate of 20 mbps using this method.


----------



## runandhide05 (Sep 20, 2011)

HeyItsLou said:


> I just transferred a 1 GB movie file to my Nexus with a transfer rate of 20 mbps using this method.


Rub it in...lol
Swyped from my GNEX


----------



## HeyItsLou (Aug 4, 2011)

runandhide05 said:


> Rub it in...lol
> Swyped from my GNEX


Keep at it....after all that's the fun of Linux right...getting things to work lol


----------



## runandhide05 (Sep 20, 2011)

HeyItsLou said:


> Keep at it....after all that's the fun of Linux right...getting things to work lol


U bet!
Swyped from my GNEX


----------



## HeyItsLou (Aug 4, 2011)

Updated OP with fixes


----------



## sneaky_zekey (Jun 13, 2011)

i cant get libmtp9 deb package to install or the runtime one. ubuntu software center complains about dependencys


----------



## HeyItsLou (Aug 4, 2011)

sneaky_zekey said:


> i cant get libmtp9 deb package to install or the runtime one. ubuntu software center complains about dependencys


Install the way I outline in the OP in the same order as well via the terminal using sudo dpkg -i and you will be good to go.


----------



## sneaky_zekey (Jun 13, 2011)

When i tried to instal via terminal it error out saying pacjage couldnt be found. my work around. I instaled synatic package (spelled wrong lol) then i uninstaled the run time lib. Then instaled/upgraded everything via the software center. All is golden now. Got to love figureing stuff out. Now time to pull some files and start editing. Thanks for this.


----------



## kwoolf1 (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks Lou! I'm a dedicated Linux user too and your blog was simple to follow. I can access all my folders perfectly! You have a cool wife. My wife wants to throw my phone out the window because I pay more attention to it. Nexus and Linux FTW!!!!

Kurt


----------



## Dewguzzler (Jun 6, 2011)

kwoolf1 said:


> Thanks Lou! I'm a dedicated Linux user too and your blog was simple to follow. I can access all my folders perfectly! You have a cool wife. My wife wants to throw my phone out the window because I pay more attention to it. Nexus and Linux FTW!!!!
> 
> Kurt


I don't think he's married.....

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using RootzWiki


----------



## milkman dan (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks for this! The video tutorials are great- keep it up!
I have it working (Mint 12) and I can transfer files back and forth, but my transfer rate is pretty slow. I see you mention 20 mbps. I am getting around 500 kbps. I am using the USB cable that came with the Nexus, FWIW.










Thanks in advance.


----------



## oldguy (Jan 8, 2012)

Hi and thanks for the tutorial, I have now have access to my Nexus too (Kubuntu 11.10 and 12.04).

Transfer speeds are rather low, though (about 1MB/sec, sometimes with longer breaks).









And what is more annoying: For each file copied successfully to the phone I get a pop up dialog telling me that the file permissions can not be changed. Any idea how to change that?

edit: I now saw that I get these annoying messages (the files transfer just fine) when accessing /media/Nexus via dolphin, KDE's file browser. If I copy via console there is no issue except the low speed.

edit: transfer speed seems to vary a lot. Now I had a transfer of one big (1gb) file at about 45mb/sec. Let's hope mtp support improves and stabilizes in the future.


----------



## joemega (Aug 3, 2011)

Worked perfectly, thanks Lou. Just a quick question, so every time we want to mount/unmount we have to run:
_./mount-nexus.sh_
_./unmount-nexus.sh_


----------



## HeyItsLou (Aug 4, 2011)

joemega said:


> Worked perfectly, thanks Lou. Just a quick question, so every time we want to mount/unmount we have to run:
> _./mount-nexus.sh_
> _./unmount-nexus.sh_


You also have the option of moving both of the scripts to /usr/bin/ so you can mount/unmount the device from within any directory. If you choose to go down that route to mount all you do is "mount-nexus.sh" and "unmount-nexus.sh" you only have to use the "./" in front of the commands if you're invoking the scripts from within your current directory such as your home folder.


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

Looks to me like the links have been pulled by the FBI, and some other folks, anyone have a copy plz email it to [email protected] and you will be my hero...


----------



## Bots (Jul 16, 2011)

Yeah Multiupload just got shut down. Anyone got a mirror?


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

Please, I'm begging someone to put up a mirror, all I want is my phone to work like it should, meaning I want it to connect and transfer files for LINUX aaahhhhhh! please help. someone, anyone, please. Help me help you.


----------



## sousaj (Jun 11, 2011)

32bit: http://www.mediafire.com/?dwlybk4seclr60x
64bit: http://www.mediafire.com/?bx92wg9z29d21dp

These are newer files than the guide states, but they worked as advertised on Linux Mint 12.


----------

